# وفاة القس الدكتور اميل بطرس



## استفانوس (6 أغسطس 2009)

*




*



*ولما كملت ايام خدمته مضى*
* القس الدكتور اميل بطرس بُقطر*
* الى بيته *​ 
*امريكا - linga -*

*انتقل الى بيته السماوي القس الدكتور اميل بطرس بُقطر راعي الكنيسة الرسولية وعميد كلية اللاهوت الانجيلية للكنائس الرسولية في مصر عن عمر يناهز الـ 68 سنه في امريكا بعد صراع مع المرض، والرب شاء ان يُنتقل. وسيشيع جثمانه خلال ايام قليلة في القاهرة بمصر.*

*وقد خدم الرب نحو خمسين سنه منذ ايام شبابه. وترك وراءه نفوس كثيرة من جيل الخدام الشباب الذين تتلمذوا على يده. وقد خدم ايضا في الاراضي المقدسة في عدة مؤتمرات وترك وراءه اثار وبركات عظيمة.*

*ولما كملت ايام خدمته مضى الى بيته (لوقا 1: 23)*

*ليت الرب يعزي الاسرة والكنيسة وجموع المؤمنين في مصر وامريكا ويعطي مزيد من الخدام الذين يحملون المشعل ليتمموا الخدمة كيشوع بعد موسى، اذ قال له الرب في سفر يشوع 1: 1-2 : وكان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب ان الرب كلم يشوع بن نون خادم موسى قائلا. 2 موسى عبدي قد مات.فالآن قم اعبر هذا الاردن انت وكل هذا الشعب الى الارض التي انا معطيها لهم.*

*فما زال هناك اراضي ميراث روحية كثيرة للامتلاك وعلى الخدام ان يمتلكوها.*

http://www.linga.org/worldwide-chris...icle-1144.html



منقول


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رحمه من السماء *
*وصبرا سماويا لك زويه*​


----------



## استفانوس (6 أغسطس 2009)

طلبتنا من الرب ان يعزي كل من تألم لفراقه 


الى اللقــــــــــــــاء
اميل بطرس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً
 نطلب من الرب ان يعطي اهله الصبر والعزاء وللراحل  فردوس ألآطهار والقديسين والشهداء ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يصبر عائلته ​


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2009)

هنيئاً له الأحضان السماوية.
الرب يُعزي عائلته و أهله.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه
ويصبر عائلته​*


----------



## استفانوس (6 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَيَّامُ خِدْمَتِهِ مَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ
[/q-bible]​


----------



## Atef_New_Man (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ذهب إلى راحته العليا فى حضن حبيبى يسوع *


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*عَزِيزٌ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مَوْتُ أَتْقِيَائِهِ*​[/q-bible]


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible]
لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ
فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ
بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ
 أَبَدِيٌّ. 
فَإِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ أَيْضاً
نَئِنُّ مُشْتَاقِينَ إِلَى أَنْ نَلْبَسَ فَوْقَهَا مَسْكَنَنَا 
الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ​
[/q-bible]


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رحمه له
وصبرا لكل محبيه​*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل 

ربنا يصبر اهله ويعزيهم​


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

الرب ينيح روحه الطاهرة 

ويصبر اهله

مع المسيح ذاك افضل
​


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ*
* إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي*
* وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي *
*فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ*
* وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ*
* بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ*
* إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ
*​*
*[/q-bible]


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أغسطس 2009)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 

ربنا ينيح نفسه
​


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*الرَّبُّ أَعْطَى وَالرَّبُّ أَخَذَ فَلْيَكُنِ اسْمُ الرَّبِّ مُبَارَكاً*​[/q-bible]


----------



## king (8 أغسطس 2009)

هو مع يسوع المسيح لة كل المجد ربنا يعزى اهلة


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااااااااا
ربنا يعزى عائلتة​*


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
ربنا يعطى نياح لروحه 
و صبر و تعزيه لاهله و حبايبه و رعيته


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ*
*مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا*
[/q-bible]​


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2009)

*تنويه*​ 
ستقام خدمة جنازة 
 القس اميل بطرس
 في كنيسة قصر الدوبارة 
يوم الثلاثاء بتاريخ 11/8/2009 
الساعة الحادية عشر قبل الظهر​


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ الأَمِينُ*
* كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ*
*ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ*​[/q-bible]


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً

نطلب من الرب ان يعطي اهله الصبر والعزاء *​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2009)

[q-bible] 
*قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ*
*أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ*
*حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ، 
وَأَخِيراً قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ*
[/q-bible]​


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2009)

*قرأت النعى اليوم 10/8/2009 بجريده الاهرام المصريه*
*وحزنت كثيرا لانى كنت استمع الى عظاته كثيرا على القنوات الفضائيه*


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2009)

*[q-bible] 
مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ
 وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ
 وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ
مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ
[/q-bible]*​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2009)

لقد خدمت الرب بكل امانة وتضحية واخلاص
ولقد عملت على وزناتك بما يفرح قلب الاب
وقد آن الآوان ابي الغالي 
لكي تترك أرضنا هذه بكل ماتحمله من مشقة وهوان 
وتنطلق الى حضن الرب يسوع المسيح
فهناك لامرض ولاالم ولادموع ​ 

*لن ننساك ابدا*​


----------



## sapry (12 أغسطس 2009)

*جاهدت الجهاد الحسن وأكملت السعي وحفظت الايمان وأخيراً وضع لي أكليل البر*

*كنت امينا فى القليل اقيمك على الكثير ادخل الى فرح سيدك*

*هنيئا لك ومبروك عليك السماء*
*ابى الغالى*​


----------

